# Nass 5/24 evening edition and abrev.



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

With the weather not looking good, met up with powhunter and o3Jeff for my first ride of the year.  According to jeff, we managed a whopping 2.6 miles before the skies started to open up.  anyway, hit the stuff I wanted to, the a frame to the little log ramp to the ladder drop and then the bigger (albeit still tiny) ladder drop on the other side of the road.  Even though it was far too short, it was nice to get out for a bit.  Cant wait to get this going on a regular basis.  Steve took a nasty crash on the ladder drop, i think he was expecting more of an a frame and just dropped his front wheel off it.  hope your OK my man.


----------



## MR. evil (May 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> With the weather not looking good, met up with powhunter and o3Jeff for my first ride of the year.  According to jeff, we managed a whopping 2.6 miles before the skies started to open up.  anyway, hit the stuff I wanted to, the a frame to the little log ramp to the ladder drop and then the bigger (albeit still tiny) ladder drop on the other side of the road.  Even though it was far too short, it was nice to get out for a bit.  Cant wait to get this going on a regular basis.  Steve took a nasty crash on the ladder drop, i think he was expecting more of an a frame and just dropped his front wheel off it.  hope your OK my man.



which ladder did he crash on? The smaller one after the A frames, or the bigger one across the street?


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Glad you guys were able to get out for a bit before the skies opened up again.

The a-frame to log ramp jump to ladder drop was reconfigured this year to be a-frame to smaller a-frame to ladder drop, is this what you mean?  And if so, does that mean you launched the second a-frame?

I hope Steve didn't get hurt.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> which ladder did he crash on? The smaller one after the A frames, or the bigger one across the street?



The smaller one after the A frames.


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Glad you guys were able to get out for a bit before the skies opened up again.
> 
> The a-frame to log ramp jump to ladder drop was reconfigured this year to be a-frame to smaller a-frame to ladder drop, is this what you mean?  And if so, does that mean you launched the second a-frame?
> 
> I hope Steve didn't get hurt.



yes, that is what i mean although there is nothing to stop you from launching it.  its a fun little jump.  i think the first one could be nailed too but the landing would be pretty harsh.

he went over the bars pretty good.  he had a tire mark on the back of his calf where the bike landed on him.  i think he'll survive but it looked rather scary.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

There's nothing stopping _you_ from launching that second a-frame, there's a nagging little scardy cat voice in my head that stops me.

That sucks to hear about Steve.  I hate hearing about people going down hard.  I hope he's ok!


----------



## powhunter (May 24, 2009)

Nice riding with you guys...Shoulder and hand are kinda sore but nothing serious....Hit the first 2 a-frames ok and was expecting the third (to be an a-frame also) Wrong!! Front tire hit first and I went OTB and shoulder checked something hard.... Jeff led the way at a pretty decent pace...and Pat was hitting all the hits with ease...Had to shift with my left hand on the ride home...Rehabbing now with some tasty brews!

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Glad it's nothing serious Steve!


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There's nothing stopping _you_ from launching that second a-frame, there's a nagging little scardy cat voice in my head that stops me.



He he he. Mr. Ex-motocross just loooooves to rub in the fact that air is not a concern for him, doesn't he? And the fact that all these "scary" stunts are no problem for him despite the fact he's ridden like 5 times :lol: Let's see if Clarky Kent has the wind to keep up with us on an epic 10+ miler... :razz:

Seriously, glad you guys got the first Nass ride behind you. Pat - nice job on those wimpy stunts and Steve-O, hope you're not too banged up.


----------



## 2knees (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> He he he. Mr. Ex-motocross just loooooves to rub in the fact that air is not a concern for him, doesn't he? And the fact that all these "scary" stunts are no problem for him despite the fact he's ridden like 5 times :lol: Let's see if Clarky Kent has the wind to keep up with us on an epic 10+ miler... :razz:
> 
> Seriously, glad you guys got the first Nass ride behind you. Pat - nice job on those wimpy stunts and Steve-O, hope you're not too banged up.



after the jump i had setup in my frontyard this afternoon, nothing at Nass was gonna seem like more then a speedbump.  holy god i was LAUNCHING myself.


----------



## severine (May 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> after the jump i had setup in my frontyard this afternoon, nothing at Nass was gonna seem like more then a speedbump.  holy god i was LAUNCHING myself.



What, no video? Afternoon is too early for the cricket soundtrack...


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2009)

severine said:


> What, no video? Afternoon is too early for the cricket soundtrack...



x2


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> after the jump i had setup in my frontyard this afternoon, nothing at Nass was gonna seem like more then a speedbump.  holy god i was LAUNCHING myself.



If no video, it didn't happen.


----------



## 2knees (May 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> If no video, it didn't happen.




you're just trying to bait me into another backyard cheezeball vid.


----------



## powbmps (May 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> you're just trying to bait me into another backyard cheezeball vid.



Dude, stop foolin' yourself.  Post up some more of that quality stoke :wink:.  

At least draw a diagram or something.


----------

